# Aggiornamento soffocotti Tebani



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

-Tebe cosa stai facendo?-
-Matty hai visto questa che pompino fa? ma con quelle unghie lunghissime...madonna...-
-Hai intenzione di sperimentare nuove frontiere del pompino? Sei diventata assolutamente perfetta. Ma non è che davvero..-
-Si li faccio in giro Mattia. Prima però. Ora invece mi presti il tuo pipino quindi non cerco volontari. Ma gli sputa sopra, guarda!!!!- 
-Sai che è una cosa...si...potrebbe piacermi. E' proprio una maialata non trovi?-

Un ora dopo gli ero addosso con l'ormone a palla, soffocottandolo a sangue
E lui tutto un _mmmmhhh...si...si...o Cristo tebe che meraviglia...mmmhhh...che bocca...mmmhhh...che risucchio che hai amore...mmmhhh... _e io...ho pensato che...si...avrei potuto provarci e...
Gli ho sputato sul cazzo. Così. Sput!
Attimo di silenzio. Panico. Infine.

-MA TEBE CAZZO! MI HAI SPUTATO NELL' OMBELLICO!E CHE CAZZO SEI, CIECA?-


----------



## perplesso (23 Agosto 2012)

i progressi sono evidenti,ma non ci siamo ancora


----------



## Salomè (23 Agosto 2012)

:girlimpossible:
:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Leda (23 Agosto 2012)

Sarai scarsa... :risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

ma che scarsa! E che ero tutta concentrata a non ridere perchè il connubo sputo-cazzo mi fa venire in mente oscuro e mentre ero li che decidevo di sputare in maniera un minimo da signora appunto ho pensato ad Oscuro e ai suoi 3d e quindi ho mancato la mira.
Ovviamente abbiamo riso due ore e alla fine mi sono sentita  pure dire che sputo sui cazz come un lama.



Non ci siamo.

Ora provo a sputare sul cazzo di Manager, vediamo cosa ne esce...



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Agosto 2012)

scuse tutte scuse.


devi studiare di più


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe mi hai fatto schiantare e stasera tu assicuro che é quasi jmpossibile riuscirci...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Sto male!!!! :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (24 Agosto 2012)

:sbatti:









... e anche Mattia ... che sta lì a guardare il capello ... e quando gli ricapita una come Tebe ... che applica anche al soffocotto il metodo "Toyota" del "miglioramento continuo" ...  



... quanto lo invidio ...


----------



## Nameless (24 Agosto 2012)

il metodo Toyota?

Today, tomorrow?


----------



## kikko64 (24 Agosto 2012)

Nameless;bt5337 ha detto:
			
		

> il metodo Toyota?
> 
> Today, tomorrow?


Scusate ... deformazione professionale ...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_Production_System

il concetto di fondo è : dove la trova Mattia (vabbè ... anche Manager) un'altra come Tebe sempre impegnata a migliorarsi nell'applicazione pratica della "Sacra Arte" ??


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Ora arrivo io, e stavolta sono serio ed indignato!! e se Tebe scherzava nello scrivere quello che ha scritto me ne frego pure! 

Cioè io voglio capire una cosa! qua alcuni parlano di soffocotti pompini e via discorrendo, e mi devo bere che, mentre chi si pone come una Dea su quest'arte, non sputa tutte le volte sul cazzo? 

Se è vero quello che ha scritto e qua nessuno ha scritto quello che io ho appena scritto, ragà calate di punti in una maniera esagerata.


----------



## kikko64 (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5340 ha detto:
			
		

> Ora arrivo io, e stavolta sono serio ed indignato!! e se Tebe scherzava nello scrivere quello che ha scritto me ne frego pure!
> 
> Cioè io voglio capire una cosa! qua alcuni parlano di soffocotti pompini e via discorrendo, e mi devo bere che, mentre chi si pone come una Dea su quest'arte, non sputa tutte le volte sul cazzo?
> 
> Se è vero quello che ha scritto e qua nessuno ha scritto quello che io ho appena scritto, ragà calate di punti in una maniera esagerata.


Scusate ... io non sono pratico ... anzi ... è mia moglie che non ... pratica !!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

kikko64;bt5341 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusate ... io non sono pratico ... anzi ... è mia moglie che non ... pratica !!


kikko, quando si fa sesso orale, se il membro non è bagnato, il piacere è molto ma molto minore, e si alterna a piacere e non, a secondo della lubrificazione che ha, e non basta unire la saliva mentre si opera  ma costantemente si deve..... 

Ma il mio appunto comunque era dato dallo stupore di leggere il tutto da Tebe.


----------



## kikko64 (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5342 ha detto:
			
		

> kikko, quando si fa sesso orale, se il membro non è bagnato, il piacere è molto ma molto minore, e si alterna a piacere e non, a secondo della lubrificazione che ha, e non basta unire la saliva mentre si opera  ma costantemente si deve.....
> 
> Ma il mio appunto comunque era dato dallo stupore di leggere il tutto da Tebe.


Ribadisco la mia scarsa dimestichezza con la teoria e la tecnica applicata della "sacra arte" ... mi devo inchinare alla tua grande cultura in merito ... 
dal mio punto di vista il problema non è tanto "quando si fa sesso orale..."  piuttosto "SE SI FACESSE sesso orale ..." anzi ... dirò di più ... "SE SI FACESSE SESSO" ... punto.


per Tebe ... potremmo dire che è ancora ... alle prima armi ... :risata:


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5342 ha detto:
			
		

> kikko, quando si fa sesso orale, se il membro non è bagnato, il piacere è molto ma molto minore, e si alterna a piacere e non, a secondo della lubrificazione che ha, e non basta unire la saliva mentre si opera  ma costantemente si deve.....
> 
> Ma il mio appunto comunque era dato dallo stupore di leggere il tutto da Tebe.


Clà, MINCHIA.
Pure tu sei invornito! chi si professa regina della sacra arte è la Divina Matra! Io ho sempre detto di essere scarsa, faccioi pompini a squalo secondo Mattia, ma ora da quando c'è manager che mi impresta il suo pipino sto facendo pratica.
Ora non mordo più, anzi...ma per lo sput ci devo ancora lavorare.
E comunque lo insalivo!
Mica soffocotto a secco!
Per chi mi hai preso?
:blank:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5350 ha detto:
			
		

> Clà, MINCHIA.
> Pure tu sei invornito! chi si professa regina della sacra arte è la Divina Matra! Io ho sempre detto di essere scarsa, faccioi pompini a squalo secondo Mattia, ma ora da quando c'è manager che mi impresta il suo pipino sto facendo pratica.
> Ora non mordo più, anzi...ma per lo sput ci devo ancora lavorare.
> E comunque lo insalivo!
> ...


Mai e poi mai avrei pensato di scrivere ciò, lo giuro eh! 

Allora da dove comincio? scusa Tebe dopo ti spiego tutto adesso ho da fare :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

kikko64;bt5343 ha detto:
			
		

> Ribadisco la mia scarsa dimestichezza con la teoria e la tecnica applicata della "sacra arte" ... mi devo inchinare alla tua grande cultura in merito ...
> dal mio punto di vista il problema non è tanto "quando si fa sesso orale..."  piuttosto "SE SI FACESSE sesso orale ..." anzi ... dirò di più ... "SE SI FACESSE SESSO" ... punto.
> 
> 
> per Tebe ... potremmo dire che è ancora ... alle prima armi ... :risata:


:up: Io rido come un folle, non so tu...


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2012)

Ma il problema è che sei begalina (e in quel caso nulla che non si possa risolvere con un paio di lenti a contatto o MEGLIO ANCORA con un paio d'occhiali.....il MEGLIO ANCORA perchè in certi frangenti gli occhiali possono aprire nuovi orizzonti)....oppure non sei capace a sputare dritto ?


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao;bt5353 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma il problema è che sei begalina (e in quel caso nulla che non si possa risolvere con un paio di lenti a contatto o MEGLIO ANCORA con un paio d'occhiali.....il MEGLIO ANCORA perchè in certi frangenti gli occhiali possono aprire nuovi orizzonti)....oppure non sei capace a sputare dritto ?


Il problema è che non so proprio sputare!
E ho sia le lenti a contatto SEMPRE e  pure gli occhiali.
E poi a quella distanza lo vedevo bene il pipino ma...sputarci sopra mi faceva ridere.
Dai pensavo ad oscuro...e poi ho ripensato alla tipa del film porno e davvero mi sono raccapricciata dalla volgarità.
Comunque no.
Lo sputo sul pipino non fa decisamente per me.
Abbandono questa pratica sputaiola.

Cioè, il cazzo come una sputacchiera?

Che raccapriccio


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5356 ha detto:
			
		

> Il problema è che non so proprio sputare!
> E ho sia le lenti a contatto SEMPRE e  pure gli occhiali.
> E poi a quella distanza lo vedevo bene il pipino ma...sputarci sopra mi faceva ridere.
> Dai pensavo ad oscuro...e poi ho ripensato alla tipa del film porno e davvero mi sono raccapricciata dalla volgarità.
> ...


a me inquieta che tu pensi ad Oscuro quando soffocotti Mattia........ma tanto tu mi inquieti sempre :nuke:


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5361 ha detto:
			
		

> a me inquieta che tu pensi ad Oscuro quando soffocotti Mattia........*ma tanto tu mi inquieti sempre *:nuke:


Ma davvero?
Ma perchè? Ma no dai!!!

Non è che quando soffocotto Mattia penso ad Oscuro...
Quando stavo guardando il porno del soffocotto con sputo già mi veniva da ridere perchè lei era davvero un lama, cioè degli sputi che nemmeno Peppino ù' muratore si sognerebbe di fare, e Oscuri c'è stato un periodo che apriva 3d a tutto spiano su sputi sul sedere e amenità del genere.
Quindi. Vedendo la pronodiva molto porno e molto lama mi è venuto in mente oscuro, così...un associazione di idee diciamo.

E un ora dopo, quando ho fatto sput (visto che non è mia abitudine farlo) ho di nuovo fatto un associazione di idee...

Che fatica...comunque dai...non puoi dirmi che ti inquieto!
Scusa...ci verresti a cena con me tipo, o saresti inquietato?
Per cosa poi?
Non lo porto dietro il vibratore, giuro. O magari si ma non lo metto in centro tavola.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5362 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma davvero?
> Ma perchè? Ma no dai!!!
> 
> Non è che quando soffocotto Mattia penso ad Oscuro...
> ...


certo che ti porterei fuori a cena,Tebe 

anzi,magari vedendoti capisco perchè mi inquieti.

In ogni caso,tu pensi troppo,quando soffocotti   ci vuole concentrazione


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5363 ha detto:
			
		

> certo che ti porterei fuori a cena,Tebe
> 
> anzi,magari vedendoti capisco perchè mi inquieti.
> 
> In ogni caso,tu pensi troppo,quando soffocotti   ci vuole concentrazione


hai ragione, penso troppo ma c'è un perchè.
Con Mattia ho perso l'uso della sacra arte, quindi adesso dopo eoni non è una cosa così automatica visto che ho sempre la paura di mordere.
E' un pò come quando riprendi a guidare la macchina dopo anni.
Non vai così sciallo!

Ora...fra qualche tempo riuscirò a fare soffocotti in automatico, ora invece ci devo ancora pensare...:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2012)

devi approfittare della fine delle ferie per iniziare le selezioni per il nuovo stagista allora


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

A me è venuta in mente lo spot della pampers: nasce, cresce, corre...:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Agosto 2012)

gli hai sputato nell'ombelico del mondo :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

